# will reds breed in a multy pygo tank?



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hey, i have 5 reds and 2 caribes, will the reds still breed with the caribes in the tank, or should i look to get rid of the caribes later on when they are more mature?

if they will breed, are the chances smaller?

or are they jus the same?

some help all rbp breeders,


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yes, i had it happen again a week ago with one of my breeding pairs, but i noticed that the other pair has not bred with the caribas in there. I want the fry from that breeding pair also







so i might remove the cariba to another tank. but back to your question







it could happen.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

NIKE said:


> yes, i had it happen again a week ago with one of my breeding pairs, but i noticed that the other pair has not bred with the caribas in there. I want the fry from that breeding pair also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so , its more likely with a natt only tank tho rite?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

micus said:


> NIKE said:
> 
> 
> > yes, i had it happen again a week ago with one of my breeding pairs, but i noticed that the other pair has not bred with the caribas in there. I want the fry from that breeding pair also
> ...


I would say your chances with an all natt tank would be better as there would be less tension/stress etc. But once the reds have been breeding regularly then adding Caribas, Piraya etc. might help to encourage the other pygos to spawn. only guessing here, as i have seen no results of the such so far. hopefully a lil monkey see monkey do







good-luck


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

lol alright thanks man


----------

